# Too late to treat for mites? (North Texas)



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

I did not get Apivar in late summer or over the winter and now it is warming up. Is it too late to put in something like Apiguard? I would like to treat for a bit before I put honey supers on.

It was in the mid 70s today...


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

You could you oxalic acid vapor treatment anytime according to Randy Oliver, if I recall correctly.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

That sounds good, but I do not have the equipment to do oxalic acid vapor treatment. What is a good alternative?


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

..


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just asking . Why would it be too late ?


----------



## TerriB (Apr 8, 2014)

You can fog with mineral oil with a few ( approx. 15) drops of wintergreen oil. Treat every 3 weeks as long as its warm enough for the bees to be flying. This is what FBM shows on his channel on youtube.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Your temps are probably good to use Apiguard so that shouldn't hold you back but my recollection is that some beekeepers had brood problems in the spring if they used it. I think they were concerned with the queen slowing down while the Apiguard was in the hive and preferred to use it in the fall or during a dearth so long as the temps weren't too high. Maybe someone here has more experience with that.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

If your daytime highs are not over 84* yet, you could use MAQS. 7 days, and if needed can be done with supers on. I think Mann Lake is currently running a sale on MAQS that is nearing its expiration date- still usable, and shelf-life for unused product can be extended by refrigerating or freezing.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you. That sounds like a good solution.


----------

